# Maybe we have already talked about the Cinema EOS C5, when it was the Cinema EOS C50?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2022)

> Yesterday I posted about a rumored Canon Cinema EOS C5, and mentioned it was the first time that I had heard about such a camera. I may have been wrong about that once I dug back on past Cinema EOS C50 reports from back in 2020.
> Original Cinema EOS C50 Patent Images
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 3, 2022)

This is exactly the type of camera I wish Canon would make.

The R5 and R5C are both excellent hybrid video cameras but I would love a video only version just like this.

Canon's verson of the FX6 or Komodo.


----------



## Danuk (Feb 3, 2022)

A big yessss for me.... Can I preorder now


----------



## landon (Feb 3, 2022)

Danuk said:


> A big yessss for me.... Can I preorder now


Not until I get to preorder the C90 first ;-)


----------



## MythPlayer (Feb 3, 2022)

"C50"patent image is more like XC Series camcorder


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 3, 2022)

They mentioned that it would have:

Full pixel QPAF, and RAW internal recording in subsequent firmware.
That's the first I've heard of them delivering QuadPixel AF in a camera. Maybe it's been in other cameras they have? - I don't know. But I would really like to buy a Canon R hybrid camera with QuadPixel AF. Bring it on, Canon!


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 3, 2022)

"

In terms of photography, it no longer offers a mechanical shutter and is replaced by in-body stabilization."
I think that would be a first amongst the box cameras. All of the available ones that I know of have done away with IBIS. It would certainly make it unique.


----------



## robotfist (Feb 3, 2022)

The patent drawings for the C5 look exactly like the Red Komodo. I mean, if you told me those were sketches of the Komodo, I'd believe you. Everything from the top-mounted screen to the dual battery mount on the back.


----------



## trent (Feb 3, 2022)

robotfist said:


> The patent drawings for the C5 look exactly like the Red Komodo. I mean, if you told me those were sketches of the Komodo, I'd believe you. Everything from the top-mounted screen to the dual battery mount on the back.


Haha was thinking the exact same thing. Just rotated the battery slots 90 degrees.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 3, 2022)

robotfist said:


> The patent drawings for the C5 look exactly like the Red Komodo. I mean, if you told me those were sketches of the Komodo, I'd believe you. Everything from the top-mounted screen to the dual battery mount on the back.


Lets hope thats why it disappeared from the rumour sites as it basically looked like a camera from RED and the designers had to go back to the drawing board as I really want this camera to be real.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 3, 2022)

no one really talked about how the R5C 4k120 mode is oversampled from 8k. that's a major advantage over the R5 4k120 (though I think the R5 4k120 is still beautiful). the R5C also has true 120 fps video with audio rather than the R5 which has no audio and which is formatted to 30 fps.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 3, 2022)

usern4cr said:


> They mentioned that it would have:
> 
> Full pixel QPAF, and RAW internal recording in subsequent firmware.
> That's the first I've heard of them delivering QuadPixel AF in a camera. Maybe it's been in other cameras they have? - I don't know. But I would really like to buy a Canon R hybrid camera with QuadPixel AF. Bring it on, Canon!


Except it would only be available when shooting [email protected] with a crop, because ... Canon

Having said that I think CR might be onto some thing here.


----------



## Finn (Feb 4, 2022)

dirtyvu said:


> no one really talked about how the R5C 4k120 mode is oversampled from 8k. that's a major advantage over the R5 4k120 (though I think the R5 4k120 is still beautiful). the R5C also has true 120 fps video with audio rather than the R5 which has no audio and which is formatted to 30 fps.


The R5C *does not* oversample 4K120p.

The R5C does oversampled 4K and 2K from 8K up to 60p however and it does offer audio recordings in all modes, including 4K120p.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 4, 2022)

The resolution makes no sense. At 8192×2160 that’s 4:1 aspect ratio. What standard is that?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 4, 2022)

DBounce said:


> The resolution makes no sense. At 8192×2160 that’s 4:1 aspect ratio. What standard is that?


It can be speculated that the QPAF subpixels are square, but arranged in groups or 2 (and not 4).


----------



## Joel C (Feb 4, 2022)

This is the camera I was waiting for all along, the ergonomics are correct for me, and the R5C was going to fill that missing slot. I opted out on that camera though, so hopefully we will get to see this option very soon.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 4, 2022)

There was no mention of QPAF. It was my understanding that this technology would debut on the R1?


----------



## Franklyok (Feb 4, 2022)

Guys, seriously! Is there any future in those toys when unreal engine 5 ( or 6) will take over the visual industry


----------



## jvillain (Feb 4, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> Guys, seriously! Is there any future in those toys when unreal engine 5 ( or 6) will take over the visual industry


I follow the state of what they are doing with UE quite closely. I think you underestimate the limitations and costs of building those studios and what goes into the design and programming of the content. Then if you are going to have real actors you still have to shoot it. UE definitely has it's uses but won't replace cameras in my life time. Not every one is shooting Marvel crap.

If you want a parallel look to the music business where eliminating artists and replacing them with producers and computers has completely destroyed the business. 70-80% of all music sold used to be new music. Now it is down in the 20% range. There is a reason why the media companies will pay $1B for Springsteen's catalog or hundreds of millions for Dylan's. 

"Today's music ain't got the same soul" - Bob Seger


----------



## padam (Feb 7, 2022)

That 8K sampling is typo, but another R5 crop sensor derivative (like the RED Komodo) would make a lot of sense.
Canon S35 sensors have a crop around 1.43x
So, if they keep the 3:2 aspect ratio for stills usage, it would be a 5.7K sensor

5728x3820 = 21.9 effective megapixels for stills.
Rolling shutter would be around 11ms (at least without DGO, that feature also seems confusing).

With IBIS and an ND filter, it would look mighty appealing.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2022)

For the sole reason that Canon opted to not put Clog2 on the R5 and even more weirdly the R5C tells me there has to be something like this in the pipeline. Using the same sensor (or an updated version of it with QPAF or DGO) in a more traditional form factor with more robust cinema I/O will put it head to head with the current darlings of the sub £10K cameras from RED and Sony.

Canon can’t be that pig headed to recognise so many more people are buying cameras in the price range of the FX6 rather than the C300. Just look anywhere and it’s impossible to find Komodo’s or FX6’s in stock and while the chip problems obviously play a big part of this, R5’s, C70’s and C300 MKIII’s can be picked up easily.

Come on Canon, stop protecting your upper tier cameras that only sell a few thousand a year and give us a camera we all want and can afford to buy.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 12, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> For the sole reason that Canon opted to not put Clog2 on the R5 and even more weirdly the R5C tells me there has to be something like this in the pipeline. Using the same sensor (or an updated version of it with QPAF or DGO) in a more traditional form factor with more robust cinema I/O will put it head to head with the current darlings of the sub £10K cameras from RED and Sony.
> 
> Canon can’t be that pig headed to recognise so many more people are buying cameras in the price range of the FX6 rather than the C300. Just look anywhere and it’s impossible to find Komodo’s or FX6’s in stock and while the chip problems obviously play a big part of this, R5’s, C70’s and C300 MKIII’s can be picked up easily.
> 
> Come on Canon, stop protecting your upper tier cameras that only sell a few thousand a year and give us a camera we all want and can afford to buy.


This was really my take on the situation. I was really looking forward to a box style small cinema camera that I could operate simply and follow basic format that would cover most of what I need. (R5C was likely to be that candidate, but, without weather sealing, and a 5k$ price tag doesn't make it feasible) I really didn't want to consider switching to sony, but, that may happen if this is the best that canon can do video wise for the middle users.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2022)

Joel C said:


> This was really my take on the situation. I was really looking forward to a box style small cinema camera that I could operate simply and follow basic format that would cover most of what I need. (R5C was likely to be that candidate, but, without weather sealing, and a 5k$ price tag doesn't make it feasible) I really didn't want to consider switching to sony, but, that may happen if this is the best that canon can do video wise for the middle users.


I keep looking at the FX6, especially with its new 2.0 FW update with total bemusement why Canon are giving this segment of the market as miss.

Just look at ProAV TV's look at the R5C to see how great this sensor is and shows Canon has the means to produce an FX6 contender but fear their enthusiasm in jeopardising the upper more expensive models.

If the C50(?) ever does materialise, I'd expect it to be £1K+ more than the Sony's £5K price tag for sure.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 12, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> I keep looking at the FX6, especially with its new 2.0 FW update with total bemusement why Canon are giving this segment of the market as miss.
> 
> Just look at ProAV TV's look at the R5C to see how great this sensor is and shows Canon has the means to produce an FX6 contender but fear their enthusiasm in jeopardising the upper more expensive models.
> 
> If the C50(?) ever does materialise, I'd expect it to be £1K+ more than the Sony's £5K price tag for sure.


Let's be honest here for a second. They don't have anything that really competes with the FX3 or even the a7siii for video. Which is a serious bummer, and they are more than capable to be competing. I don't know why they are so beholden to 8k video and the cost there in.


----------

